#ubuntu-no 2011-09-05
<Kagee> ho
<silverarrow1> hei
<silverarrow1> har du peiling på Tor browser for chromium, og gnomeplayer
<silverarrow1> mplayer egentlig
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hei Sigur
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow1> hei
<silverarrow1> noen våken
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-06
<SlimG> E: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcap2/libcap2-bin_2.20-1_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found
<Kagee> har du kjørt update først?
<SlimG> Alltids
<SlimG> Finner den i andre arkiver, er dette noe du bør fikse Berge ?
<SlimG> Pakken dateres 15 februar 2011, så den er ikke flunkende ny
<SlimG> Nå er ubuntu.no DNS og hjemmesiden flyttet til VPS i Bergen, DNS ser ut til å ha forplantet seg
<SlimG> Merker ytelsen er merkbart bedre, men fortsatt forbedringspotensiale
<SlimG> Lettere å feilsøke php flaskehalser når man har tilgang til webserver om ikke mindre
<malin> apropo Berge
<malin> Er du noe på NTNU lengere?
<SlimG> Ser ut som utviklinga av ubuntu-drupal-theme er død desverre, imo synes jeg ikke ubuntu.no ser særlig tiltalende ut i skrivende stund
<malin> sant nok, mangler vel litt i toppanelet på den
<malin> men fint med den Linux1-feeden
<Berge> malin: m
<Berge> malin: Det hender.
<malin> Berge: okey :) Jeg er blitt fast inventar der nå. Var og kosa meg på pvv i dag også :D
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-07
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> er der en måte å reversere en oppdatering?
<silverarrow> jeg installerte en "proposed update" på anbefaling, men det gikk dårlig
<lnostdal> package pinning bør vel gå
<jo-erlend> synes det virker som at silverarrow får endel dårlige anbefalinger.
<Kagee> apt-get install package=version ?
<lnostdal> refererer du til forslaget mitt? ..  noe annet enn package pinning er kortvarig morro etter hva jeg ser ..  (ved neste upgrade/dist-upgrade er han ved siste versjon igjen)
<lnostdal> ..pinning har fungert for meg .. YMMV
<jo-erlend> det er endel ting som irriterer meg ved pakkesystemet. For eksempel virker det ikke som at apt-get update sjekker om noe har endret seg siden forrige oppdatering, så den driver og laster all informasjonen og oppdaterer hver gang.
<jo-erlend> også er det altfor enkelt å legge til proposed eller et PPA som oppdaterer systemet.
<Berge> Det er feil.
<jo-erlend> hva er feil?
<Berge> apt{itude,-get} update laster ikke ned filer den alt har.
<jo-erlend> i det hele tatt?
<Berge> Den laster bare ned ny Packages og Releases om de faktisk er nye.
<Berge> Den gjør HEAD for å sjekke, iirc
<Berge> Det må den jo selvsagt.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Når jeg tester nå, så ser det ut som at du har rett.. Hvorfor har det der irritert meg så mye, så lenge? Jeg synes det virker som at den laster ned på nytt stort sett hele tiden.
<jo-erlend> men ok. Det er jo vanskelig å fikse et problem som ikke finnes. :)
<Berge> Antagelig fordi du bruker pakkekilder med hyppige oppdateringer?
<Berge> Du kan få den til å bare laste ned diffe rogså.
<Berge> Men det er vanligvis mye treigere enn å laste ned hele filen om du har litt båndbredde.
<jo-erlend> mener du at hvis jeg har et PPA som har daglige oppdateringer, så vil den laste ned nyheter om alle andre arkiver også, eller misforsto jeg da?
<jo-erlend> ah. Nei, jeg tror at jeg forstår. Den vil selvsagt laste ned nyheter når det er noe nytt, selvom de nyhetene ikke angår meg. Jeg bruker oneiric, så det er jo helt naturlig at den må oppdateres ofte. ;)
<Berge> Du misforstod, ja.
<jo-erlend> men begrensninger på hvilke pakker som skal kunne oppgraderes fra et arkiv, det finnes det ingen muligheter for?
<Berge> Jo. Med differ.
<Berge> (Eller, nei, men ja.)
<Berge> Du vil jo kunne søke i pakker du ikke har installert
<jo-erlend> ja, helt klart. Jeg tenkte ikke over det. Jeg bare fastslo at den stadig søkte på nytt, men at det aldri var noe nytt å installere. Men det er selvsagt fordi jeg ikke har alle pakkene installert. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg tenker på sånne PPAer som tilbyr temaer og bakgrunnsbilder og sånt. De burde ikke kunne plutselig tilby en nyere versjon av openssh-server, for eksempel.
<lnostdal> det er i såfall en ganske "dårlig" PPA
<Berge> apt var ikke akkurat designet for å tilby stadig endrende bakgrunnsbilder fra tilfeldige folk på Internett.
<Berge> Men jeg ha vel uttrykt bekymret overfor PPAer før.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja, jeg husker det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og slik jeg minnes det, forsvarte du dem heftig (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg lot meg overbevise av overbevisende beviser. :)
<lnostdal> det er vel et lite skille mellom PPA'er til brukere og PPA'er til prosjekter á Ubuntu?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Først nå? (-:
<lnostdal> PPA'er fra tilfeldige brukere*
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei, der og da. Se etter i loggen hvis du ikke tror meg. :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg var vel ikke klar over, eller hadde ikke tenkt over, at PPAer kunne overkjøre pakker fra andre arkiver. Det er jo en nokså innlysende problem når PPAer blir brukt som de gjør nå.
<Berge> Ja. (-:
<jo-erlend> men det burde vel ikke være altfor vanskelig å begrense disse tingene, sånn at et PPA bare kan oppdatere sin egen programvare og ingenting annet, for eksempel?
<Berge> Neivel.
<jo-erlend> jeg spør.
<Berge> Du får fikse. (-:
<Berge> Vel, det er ikke trivielt.
<jo-erlend> sånn som det er nå, så må pakkene kjøre install-scripts som root når du installerer, er det så?
<Berge> F.eks.
<Berge> Eller kreve avhengigheter.
<Berge> Som kan komme fra hvor som heslt.
<jo-erlend> men hvorfor må det være sånn? Ville man ikke for eksempel kunne si at hvert PPA hadde sin egen bruker med rettigheter til sine filer og mapper, men ingenting annet?
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend> Berge, -vvv? :)
<Berge> Da må du redesigne filhierarkiet.
<Berge> Og da er du på en galei.
<jo-erlend> åh. Det skjønner jeg ikke?
<Berge> Hvordan ser du for deg at dette skulle funke?
<Berge> Hvor skulle programmene bli installert?
<jo-erlend> behøver man å gjøre om på det? En bruker kan jo ha rett til å endre en fil uten å ha rett til å endre andre filer?
<Berge> Ja, men hæ?
<Berge> Programmer installeres jo overalt i filsystemet
<jo-erlend> la oss si at et PPA måtte tilby en liste over filer og mapper det krever. Så når du legger til et PPA, så blir de filene og mappene lagt til og eierskap med rettigheter blir lagt til den PPA-brukeren.
<Berge> Men filer og mapper listes av pakker, ikke arkiver.
<Berge> Du må med andre ord redesigne apt ganske tungt.
<Berge> Android gjør dette, fwiw.
<jo-erlend> hvis pakkene er begrenset på forhånd, så er vel ikke det noe stort problem?
<jo-erlend> bruker Android apt?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Og, vel, jo, det er et problem (-:
<Berge> Det er masser probmeler, faktisk, blant annet med brukere.
<Berge> Og skript som kjøres.
<Berge> Og ja.
<jo-erlend> det må jo kunne la seg løse på en elegant måte? :)
<Berge> Mulig, men da må du redesigne apt. Tungt.
<Berge> Og dpkg, iofs.
<Berge> For å løse noe som ikke burde være et problem.
<jo-erlend> vel... PPA er en nokså tiltrekkende løsning, på mange måter. Men nettopp det er jo et problem så lenge det også er en sikkerhetsrisiko.
<Berge> apt er designet for Debians problem, ikke Ubuntus.
<Berge> Og Debian er en OS-distribusjon.
<Berge> Med pakker.
<jo-erlend> ja, men altså... PPA er jo i prinsippet bare et navn. Debian støtter jo også bruk av tredjepartsakiver, så jeg kan ikke se at Ubuntu er noe spesielt tilfelle, sånn sett.
<Berge> Ja, men det er implisitt at du stoler på tredjepartskilden.
<jo-erlend> det eneste måtte være at PPAer gjør det enklere å publisere signerte pakker uten at noen vet hvem det egentlig er som gjør det.
<jo-erlend> jeg skal lese meg opp på dette med pakking i løpet av uka. Det er altfor mye jeg ikke vet om det og nå begynner jeg å få grunner til å sett meg litt inn i det.
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer ikke helt å forstå hvorfor det skulle være så vanskelig å snevre inn friheten til et arkiv.
<silverarrow> hei
<lnostdal> hola
<jo-erlend> Berge, du har litt erfaring med video i GNU og Linux, har du prøvd disse Novacut-greiene?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Hva er det?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt sikker. Det virker som et prosjekt som får mye oppmerksomhet for tiden og målet er noe sånt som å lage et profesjonelt verktøy for audio/video.
<Berge> Det finnes mange ambisiøse prosjekter.
<jo-erlend> jeg har så primitive behov for video-redigering at det er vanskelig for meg å vite om det er kult eller ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> ja. Det som gjør meg nysgjerrig, er at alle overalt i forskjellige utviklingsmiljøer snakker om det hele tiden for tiden.
<Berge> Gjør alle?
<jo-erlend> overalt.
<Berge> Kan de utvikle i stedet for å snakke, kansjke? (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> det har vært on-topic samtaler hele tiden. Ikke PR. Det har liksom bare dukket opp i samtalen.
<jo-erlend> fra mitt perspektiv, kan det virke som et prosjekt som løser de grunnleggende problemene istedenfor å jobbe rundt dem. Det er jo vanligvis et godt tegn. Jeg ser at de fikser bugs i alt fra couchdb til gstreamer.
<jo-erlend> men hvis det er reelt, så kan jo det potensielt være veldig kult. Hvis de klarer å bygge "den andre siden" av flumotion, for eksempel, så begynner det å lukte fisk.
<jo-erlend> ... eller fugl eller hva man sier. :)
<Berge> flumotion kjenner jeg heller ikke.
<Berge> Jeg vil ha Premiere, bare fritt.
<jo-erlend> flumotion er for distribusjon av lyd og bilde. Litt sånn TV-kanal-aktig.
<jo-erlend> med flumotion, så setter man sammen lyd og bilde fra forskjellige kilder, lag på lag. Man kan for eksempel ha flere videostreamer, noen velger mellom dem i sanntid. For eksempel for en sportssending, så kan man ha mange kameravinkler og mange lydkilder for kommentarer i forskjellige språk, for eksempel. Så til slutt legger man på logoer og komprimerer i forskjellige kodeker også har man mange servere som distribuerer.
<malin> Berge: var det du som en gang gjorde slik at internettlinja mellom trondheim og oslo ble så treg at de ikke kunne sende værmeldinga? Ei veninne av meg bor i kollektiv med en som heter Chritian eller noe, som henger en del rundt på NTNU og Informatikk
<Berge> malin: Eh, ja.
<malin> Berge: hehe aha :) Han pratet om det nemlig, at du hadde sagt det på et foredrag. Han var ikke helt sikker på om det var Berge eller hva personen het, men han trodde det kanskje var det osv :)
<malin> mener jeg har hørt den historien her inne før også, men kanskje jeg husker feil
<Berge> Det kan ha vært meg, ja (-:
<jo-erlend> hahaha
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvordan gjorde du det?
<Berge> Det var ikke min skyld!
<Berge> Det kom Ubuntu-release.
<Berge> Og så ville folk ha Ubuntu.
<Sakarias> heh, den historen har jeg også hør :P
<Sakarias> hørt*
<jo-erlend> nice! Prøver du å si at folk var så gira på å laste ned Ubuntu at værvarslingen ikke kunne bli sendt? ;)
<Berge> Vel, en link ble saturert.
<malin> ja, jeg tenkte at hm.. hvordan kunne det være Berge sin feil sånn egnetlig, tenkte jeg
<jo-erlend> "Ubuntu -- viktigere enn været"
<Berge> Vi taket jo en gigabit, som vi alltid gjør.
<malin> hadde vært kul overskrift da
<Berge> Og dette var da linken mellom Trondheim og Oslo ennå var en tam gigabit, og METen brukte samme.
<Berge> Jeg satt i god stil på en buss på vei et eller annet sted og sov.
<Berge> SÃ¥ det ble en del arge telefoner og styr.
<malin> hvem ringte?
<Berge> BÃ¥de Meten og ITEA, egentlig.
<malin> åj :S
<malin> da hadde jeg følt meg lur ja.....
<Berge> Men jeg tok jo ikke telefonen. Det endte med at boksen min ble tvangsnedsatt til 100Mbit.
<jo-erlend> det er kort vei fra artige til arge.
<malin> ah, du tok den ikke fordi du sov?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Hvilken Christian bor venninnen din med?
<malin> Hm.. hva mer enn Christian het han mon tro
<malin> han er tynn og høy i alle fall
<Berge> Strand Young?
<malin> nei, tror ikke han heter det
<malin> Det er ikke han Christian
<malin> men en annen Christian i alle fall
<malin> Strand Young intervjua meg forøvrig i forbindelse med at jeg har søkt om opptak i dotkom
<malin> http://acc6.its.brooklyn.cuny.edu/~gurwitz/core5/nav2tool.html
<malin> krever netscape 2.0 eller nyere :) hihi
<jo-erlend> det er det som er så kult med teknologi. Jeg sitter ofte og lytter til Joseph Campbell, for eksempel. Han har vært død lenge, men på nettet lever han som aldri før. :)
<malin> :)
<malin> hva han sier da?
<jo-erlend> hehe, han snakker i timevis og hvert minutt er spennende.
<malin> om?
<jo-erlend> menneskets iboende trang til å lage seg en egen mytologi.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg er en forholdsvis åndelig ateist, så for min del, er det et av de mest spennende menneskene jeg har hørt snakke.
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig en nokså spennende tid vi lever i. Vi kan se forskjell på video fra dekade til dekade. Det vil ikke være mulig for fremtidige generasjoner.
<malin> ja :) det er rart å tenke på
<malin> det er nok i ferd med å stagnere, men at man heller vi se forskjell i form av ny teknologi som 3D av ymse slag, etc
<malin> kanskje hologram-tv osv
<jo-erlend> EEG.
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> det er ingenting jeg kan se for meg som vil være så naturlig og revolusjonerende som EEG.
<jo-erlend> en av de tingene jeg liker best ved Unity, er det at jeg kan velge noen få programmer som jeg enkelt kan velge mellom. Jeg ser ingenting i veien for at vi om et par år kan bytte mellom programmer ved å tenke på dem, eller å logge inn ved å se på en serie med bilder. Det store problemet er at EEG-leserne er så store og klumpete. Men nå begynner det å dukke opp teknologier som kanskje kan la deg tatovere inn reseptorer i hod
<jo-erlend> eskallen og da kan det forandre seg veldig fort. :)
<jo-erlend> "Strange days indeed" -- John Lennon :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-08
<malin> jo-erlend: hehe ja :) Det hadde jo vært interessant :) Det med EEG :D John Lennon var en artig fyr også :)
<citoyen> inews
<citoyen> øh
<citoyen> fokus i feil vindu...
<superos> Noen som kjenner til problemer med Google Chrome og at den henger seg som deretter ender opp med en 'Will you kill page' melding? Dette skjer flere ganger på oppstart av GC. Når jeg først har fått lastet en side så gjentar ikke problemet seg.
<Trond--> Virker ikke 'compizconfig setting manager' lengre? Det starter ikke når jeg trykker på ikonet.
<Trond--> Forskjellen nå siden sist jeg starta programmet er at jeg har gått over til 64-bit.
<jo-erlend_> skal gjoere det.
<geirha> Ja, patche og bygge.
<malin> :)
<Sakarias> http://fungi.yuggoth.org/vsp4s/
<Sakarias> ser dog litt gammel ut
<malin> aha :)
<Sakarias> dog, jeg jobber fortere med bare 11 vinduer i screen, istedet for splittet screen
<jo-erlend> er det forresten noen som har kikket på python-vte?
<Sakarias> ser dette ut som #python-no? :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> Sakarias: det ligner jo litt, men er jo litt mange her
<Sakarias> malin: tror ikke du helt forsto referansen :P
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte vel litt sånn at hvis python-vte er mer eller mindre en drop-in widget klar til bruk, så burde det ikke ta så mange minuttene å lage noe sånt som Malin_ spør etter.
<si-m1> http://vsp4sdl.yuggoth.org/wrp_vertical_split_0.3_4.0.2.diff.bz2
<si-m1> ah
<si-m1> den fins allerede i ubuntu sin screen i alle fall
<si-m1> bare trykk c-a |
<malin> Sakarias: nei....
<si-m1> (hvor C-a = Ctrl-a)
<malin> si-m1: men hvor trykker jeg c-a | ?
<si-m1> i screen
<malin> næh, skjer ikke annet enn at jeg fikk en >
<si-m1> jasså
<malin> jeg må ha ting med t-skje ofte jeg
<si-m1> $ screen -v
<si-m1> Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<si-m1> kanskje du har en annen versjon som ikke har vertical split patch
<malin> si-m1: samme versjon jeg har
<malin> malin-server@malin-server:~$ screen -v
<malin> Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<si-m1> k
<xt> er det ikkje tmux som er inn? nå?
<xt> trudde screen var for oldfags
<si-m1> [ctrl+a] |
<si-m1> np, i'm old
<xt> me2
<Sakarias> <--- også
<malin> oldfags? da kan det vel virke for gløstøser også
<malin> uff, jeg føler meg litt dum nå
<xt> skjer det ofte?
<si-m1> tmux har jo ikke multiuser-support engang
<si-m1> ny skrot :p
<xt> får kjøre den i screen da
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> indeed
<malin> xt: tja
<si-m1> i herd jo like screen
<si-m1>      tmux may be controlled from an attached client by using a key combination
<si-m1>      of a prefix key, ‘C-b’ (Ctrl-b) by default, followed by a command key.
<si-m1> hihi.. C-b såklart
<malin> så ctrl + b er tastakombinasjonen?!
<si-m1> nei
<si-m1> trykk bare ctrl+a <slipp alle taster> | (pipe)
<malin> si-m1: tar jeg først å gjør følgende?
<malin> $screen (trykker så enter)
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> he he
<malin> også gjør jeg det du sa?!
<si-m1> jepp
<malin> wow
<si-m1> tskje all ze way
<malin> og bytter til den til høyre?!
<malin> how to
<si-m1> C-a <tab>
<Sakarias> c-a <slipp alle knapper> tab :P
<si-m1> hihi
<malin> hm.. det var verre :(
<malin> :S
<Sakarias> yay... 3 vinduer i screen
<malin> c-a :p det var vel Ctrl + a
<Sakarias> http://pics.blurry-eyes.net/splittet.png
<malin> makan
<malin> men je får ikke skrevet i det andre vinduet til høyre da
<Sakarias> joda
<geirha> Du må opprette et vindu til det
<malin> damn
<geirha> C-a c
<Sakarias> ctrl+a c
<Sakarias> malin: ser jo at jeg får skrevet i vinduene
<malin> ja :)
<malin> men jeg ser ikke at jeg får det, men så har jeg vel ikke opprettet et vindu som skal kjøre der da
<Sakarias> korrekt
<malin> virker jo litt her nå
<malin> men nå kommer meg meg ikke tilbake til første vinduet :( svarte som jeg sliter
<malin> ah, skrev feil kommando :p
<malin> føler meg helt nooob i dag
<malin> litt dårlig dag fra og med i sted også, så er vel litt derfor
<Sakarias> bare vent til du begynner med splitta screen med splittet vim-er i seg
<geirha> splitting i vim er mye enklere og nyttigere synes jeg.
<malin> geirha: ja, det veil jeg faktisk være enig i
<malin> tror jeg skal ordne meg så jeg har nano eller vim til venstre og terminal til høyre
<malin> lett å kode + kompilere og teste på andre sida
<Sakarias> eller bare bruke tabs i terminalen, og hurtigtaster for å bytte mellom de :P
<malin> Sakarias: det er en måte også, men noen ganger det jo kjekt å se begge deler samtidig
<Sakarias> Ah, det vi andre bruker hukommelsen vår til :P
<malin> Sakarias: nettopp
 * malin har ikke så god kortidshukkomelse tror hun selv
<malin> hm.. eller hm.. hva prata vi om?
<malin> :p
<geirha> Hvis jeg trenger terminalen når jeg er i vim pleier jeg å trykke Ctrl+z.
<geirha> og så fg-kommandoen for å komme tilbake til vim.
<Sakarias> jupp, har begynt med det selv også... men glemmer meg ofte... og har plutselig mange sovende VIMer :P
<geirha> *Hvis jeg trenger skallet
<malin> noen som veit hvordan jeg kan debuge suspend? maskinen går ikke i suspend og det lyser for at ac-adapteren er koblet inn, selv om den går på batteristrøm
<malin> ikonet i ubuntu viser rett status på batteriet, men ikke på lyset på maskinen
<jo-erlend> suspend har aldri funka særlig bra i Ubuntu :)
<si-m1> kommer an på hardwaren
<si-m1> suspend kommer alltid an på drivere og hardware
<si-m1> om det virker eller ikke
<si-m1> suspend har funket fint i linux siden 2001
<si-m1> så lenge du har hatt rett hardware
<si-m1> hmm.. *2003
<Malin_> jo-erlend_: såvidt jeg veit har den virket fint ør, så lurer jo på hva somjeg har gjort :)
<si-m1> kan forresten bruke :make i vim
<si-m1> for å kompilere og kunne hoppe mellom warnings/errors hvis noe feiler
<malin> ah, det virket jo lurt si-m1
<si-m1> usikker på hvor mange språk det fungerer for men
<geirha> Kan uansett konfigureres
<jo-erlend> haha, nå kåler NRK noe _skikkelig_ :)
<jo-erlend> "øh, klokka ække kvart på ennå?" :)
<malin> hæ?
<malin> såpass
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja. Jeg satt og så på kampen mellom Kolbotn og Stabæk og midt i intervjuene, så dukket plutselig værmeldingen opp en liten stund mens fotballfolka fortsatte å prate. Så var det en masse prating fra studio. De hadde tydeligvis ikke helt oversikt :)
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> så ikke Berge som har vært på ferde da?
<malin> forøvrig sa jeg nok feil angående det lyset. dEt lyset indikerer visst bare at maskinen er på det, ikke at den lader :)
<malin> Jeg syntes det burde være mulig, om det ikke er, å i alle fall velge å ha den alt + tab programmvare bytteren til å bytte alle vinduer uavhengig av hvilken workspace programmene ligger på. For min del og bruk , ville det betydd enklere bytte mellom programmer
<Sakarias> er mulig, var iallfall det når jeg brukte ubuntu på desktop sist
<superos> Den instillingen skrur jeg alltid av hvis jeg kan gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> malin, spennende. Det er omtrent det stikk motsatte av hva jeg ønsker. :)
<jo-erlend> men super+w viser i hvertfall vinduer fra alle arbeidsområder.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg er så vant med at det er så lett å trykke alt + tab for å bytte program
<malin> når jeg må trykke ctrl + alt + pitast for å bytte worskpace, blir det pluteselig ikke noe jeg kan gjøre med en hånd mer
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg skjønner hva du mener. Jeg mener å huske at det der er konfigurerbart, men jeg husker ikke hvor.
<malin> ah :)
<malin> antageligvis i compiz config
<jo-erlend> kanskje... Jeg er ikke sikker.
<malin> får titte på det når jeg litt mindre å gjøre :)
<malin> driver å legger sammen binærtall osv
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Sakarias> før så høyeklikket man bare på den ting som viser programmer man har oppe, og valgte "vis programmer fra alle skrivebord"
<Sakarias> men den tingen er vel borte, og man bruker den sidebar tingen sistedet?
<jo-erlend> du snakker om Gnome 2? Ja, det er nedlagt og borte. :)
<Sakarias> har ikke brukt ubuntu på desktop siden da :P
<Sakarias> ikke kommer jeg til å gjøre det mer heller
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> fordi ikonene er på siden av skjermen? :)
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> pga jeg bruker debian i stedet
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Debian kommer vel også til å fjerne det om ikke så lenge, vil jeg tro?
<Sakarias> tja... ingen av debian boksene mine har X installert :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det der hang ikke helt sammen, synes jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, alt-tab i oneiric viser forøvrig alle vinduer fra alle arbeidsområder, men skjuler dem. Funker veldig bra. Men det krever også to hender. .=
<jo-erlend> ;)
<malin> ah
<malin> men alt + tab krever da kun en hånd?!
<malin> eller kreves det enda en sak for å få frem skjulte?
<jo-erlend> ja, men i Oneiric så bytter du da først og fremst mellom programmer. Det er programmene som får ikoner i switcheren. Men hvis du trykker pil ned når du har valgt et program, så får du oversikt over alle vinduene det programmet har åpent.
<malin> ah
<malin> noe fra gnome3 kanskje det ?
<jo-erlend> det er fra Unity.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, skulle mye heller ha hatt alt+num snarveier i spread view.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Scale.
<jo-erlend> altså... den som viser mindre vinduer, for eksempel når du trykker super+w. :)
<jo-erlend> men altså.. Hvis du er nødt til å bruke én hånd.. Tyder ikke det på at du bruker den andre til musa? Og i såfall, er ikke super+w eller super-numnum mer behagelig måte å velge mellom vinduer på da?
<malin> hvilket tall er egentlig 01101 i to-ers kompliment?! og hvordan finner jeg ut det?
<jo-erlend> legg sammen fra høyre. Hver bit er dobbelt så stor som den forrige.
<jo-erlend> 1+0+4+8+0
<malin> ja, men så er det så at den første nullen fra venstre betyr at tallet er positivt
<malin> mens de fire siste 1101 sier hvilket tall det er
<malin> så jeg får vel prøve å gjøre slik ja :)
<jo-erlend> Sarah Seidel i CSI hacker epost: http://ubuntuone.com/2lWcrYUrvC5IbZtqFjiBlH
<xt> offtopic?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Litt humor i hvertdagen. :)
<malin> :)
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> jøss, er visst 2år siden i dag, at jeg fikk maskina her :) hehe
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-09
<malin> http://xkcd.com/949/
<geirha> Hehe, så sant, så sant. :)
<malin> ja, sukk, er noe som irriterer meg en del i alle fall
<malin> :)
<Nixie> Hallo
<[ZyteX]> hallo
<jo-erlend> malin, bra xkcd der :)
<malin> ja ;)
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> der er ingen norsk stavekontroll i libre office
<silverarrow> litt dumt
<silverarrow1> hei
<citoyen> hei
<GtHoo> hei
<citoyen> det er norsk stavekontroll i libre office
<silverarrow1> er det? jeg har dykket i package manager og ikke funnet noe
<silverarrow1> akkurat nå har jeg eng us
<silverarrow1> kun
<silverarrow1> ...ny let startes...
<citoyen> skal dukke opp automagisk om du har installert norsk språk i ubuntu
<citoyen> det er ikke noen egen pakke for libre office
<silverarrow1> og det har jeg ikke
<silverarrow1> sukk og stønn
<silverarrow1> ;- )
<silverarrow1> jeg har lubuntu
<silverarrow1> det er sikkert det samme der
<citoyen> sikkert
<silverarrow1> jeg  burde gjerne velge norsk installasjon ved neste utgave
<silverarrow1> lurer på om det er en 11.10 på vei, eller om det blir en 11.12
<citoyen> du kan installere så mange ekstra språkvarianter du vil
<citoyen> trenger ikke være hovedspråket
<silverarrow1> det trodde jeg først også, men så finner jeg ingen norsk spell check pakke i package manager
<citoyen> ikke se etter spell check, se etter en total språkpakke
<citoyen> language-pack-nb
<citoyen> for bokmål
<silverarrow1> jeg har valgt engelsk ved installasjon, for det er lettere å få hjelp og slik på netter når man ikke trenger å knote med tekniske oversettelser; og jeg husker Ubuntu for noen år siden var litt rar i norsk utgave,
<silverarrow1> takk
<citoyen> ja, men du trenger ikke å kjøre norsk oversettelse i GUI selv om du har norsk språkpakke installert
 * citoyen kjører forøvrig nynorsk GUI - fordi jeg kan
<silverarrow1> nynorsken min er så elendig den ikke er i bruk
<silverarrow1> hva er forskjell på kde og gnome versjon av språkpakkene?
<silverarrow1> det er flere å velge mellom
<silverarrow1> liten liste av dem
<citoyen> jeg gjetter på at den ene inneholder oversettelser av kde-gui, og den andre har gnome-gui :)
 * silverarrow1 googler gui
<citoyen> gui = graphical user interface
<silverarrow1> det samme som desktop environment ?
<citoyen> for alle praktiske formål
<silverarrow1> aha
<silverarrow1> det er ikke helt lett å plukke opp slikt, når man aldri snakker om det lol
<silverarrow1> det er egen norsk språkpakke for libre office også
<citoyen> ja, lett for meg som sitter og jobber med sånt hver dag å glemme at forkortelsene ikke er like åpenbare for alle )
<citoyen> :)
<silverarrow1> så find da
<silverarrow1> fint
<silverarrow1> jeg er helt amatør, ingen andre omkring meg som bryr seg om ubuntu eller linux
<citoyen> joda, det er mange på nett :)
<silverarrow1> ja, det er der jeg fant det først, og mange nevner jo linux
<silverarrow1> først fant jeg ubuntu forumet
<silverarrow1> så irc
<citoyen> det er jo en god start det
<silverarrow1> aller først fant jeg puppy linux, ved en tilfeldighet, men fikk ikke til å komme på  nett
<silverarrow1> så fant jeg ubuntu, og det funket av seg sevl
<silverarrow1> men jeg har fått til puppy linux i etter tid
<citoyen> aldri prøvd
<silverarrow1> den er mest for frugal install
<silverarrow1> hva nå det heter på norsk
<silverarrow1> installert til hard drive, blir det mye knot med grub
<jonaskul> Kjenner jeg gleder meg litt til 11.10
<jonaskul> Og Bluefish med full støtte for html5 er snart ute
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-10
<malin> hei jonaskul :)
<jonaskul> malin w00p
<malin> :)
<malin> jonaskul: jeg har starta på informatikk i år.  :D
<jonaskul> Stilig!
<malin> ja :D
<malin> jeg trives veldig, men er jo en del eh.. fjortissgutter da, men det tåler jeg
<jonaskul> Studerer med flere informatikkstudenter selv
<jonaskul> Men går bare infosys jeg da
<jonaskul> Bra du trives, storkoser meg jeg og!
<malin> så flott :)
<malin> Utrolig, men endelig har jeg liksom begynt noe formelt ut av datainteressen
<malin> som har vært i 21år nå eller hva det har blitt
<jonaskul> Viktig med utdanning, da får man litt bedre betalt også :p
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend_> suspend fungerer faktisk helt ok. Det er jo glimrende. Trodde det fremdeles var en sånn svak side hos Ubuntu.
<kjes> stabil linje på ho der
<malin> jo-erlend_: ja, det jeg sa angående suspend. Det virker/virket helt fint her også, helt til for noen dager siden. Jeg fant et script som skulle ordne det. Liker ikke at jeg brukte det, men etter det , virket det nå litt igjen, men ikke bestandig eller noe sånt. Vanskelig å si mer uten at jeg har en feilmelding å vise til
<brik> verken suspend eller hibernate har fungert etter jeg oppgraderte til 11.04, er vel veldig avhengig av hvilken maskin man har
<malin> brik: oki, jeg har ikke oppgradert maskinen i så stor grad i det siste, kun oppdateringnee som kommer nå og da
<malin> så jeg lurer på om noen av de kan ha gjort noe med suspend-funksjonen og muligens hibernate
<brik> kan være driveroppdatering
<brik> med noen sony vaio må man ha en eldre versjon av driveren til skjermkortet for at hibernate/suspend skal virke (også på windows)
<malin> ah
<brik> argh, nå har unity launcheren låst seg igjen
<malin> brik: libreoffice eller Opera?
<malin> hos meg ser det ut til at begge programmer kan føre til det, men Opera er muligens verst. Om den ikke er verst, så er det fordi jeg ikke har klart å debugge libre office enda
<brik> mm nei, hadde kun gedit, nautilus, chrome og terminator åpen
<hjd> brik: hva mener du med låst seg?
<brik> den åpner seg ikke, trykker jeg på ubuntuikonet så blir den mørkere, men launcheren kommer ikke frem
<malin> brik: ah, da er det motsatt av meg. hos meg når den låser seg, så bir launcheren stående, men forsvinner ikke
<hjd> brik: rart. Skjer det noe hvis du trykker super-tasten ("windows")?
<hjd> malin: det har skjedd meg et par ganger også. Har du lagt merke til om caps lock står på?
<hjd> Fordi iblant har launcher "satt seg fast" femti prosent synlig. Ingenting hjelper, men jeg har sett at caps lock er på, og hvis jeg skrur av den så skjuler launcheren seg. Aner ikke hva det kommer av, så jeg har ikke rapportert det.
<malin> hjd: nei, hos meg, så skjer ting uavhengig av capslock
<malin> hjd: ja, det er jo også igjen litt av problemet føler jeg. Kan være sånne ting som ikke blir rapportert inn, fordi man ikke finner detaljert nok info om hvorfor det skjer
<malin> burde vært litt lavere terskel sånnsett, om en sier i fra, så er det kanskje en annen igjen som kjenner seg igjen, og vips er det kanskje større sjangse for at en finner ut grunnen, hva veit jeg
<hjd> til en viss grad ja, på en annen side, så lenge det ikke er et reprodus erbart problem vet jeg ikke hvor langt utviklere ville kommet hvis de forsøkte å løse det.
<malin> det er sant
<hjd> jeg vet forsåvidt ikke om det avhenger av caps lock eller ikke, siden jeg ikke kan huske å ha aktivert den, men å slå den av "løser" tydligvis problemet.
<malin> hm, jeg tror jeg kan ha opplevd lignende ting i starten da jeg brukte 11.04
<brik> hjd: nei, samme da og, ikonet blir mørkere med ingenting skjer
<malin> husker at den var mer buggy i starten
<hjd> malin: jeg bruker forøvrig også Opera, mer sjeldent libreOffice, men jeg kan ikke helt skjønne hvordan det skal påvirke unity...
<malin> hjd: ikke jeg heller, men så en forklaring på det en gang
<malin> når man drar i et vindu, etc, i opera, så mener jeg den låser seg, men launcheren vises jo i andre programmer når en drar i noe, men da skjuler den seg etterpå
<malin> så var noe som ikke virket i forhold til at den ikke får signalet om å vises eller noe
<brik> hos meg vises den ikke i det hele tatt, samme hvilket program som er i fokus
<malin> men når vi snakker om launcheren, det er den menyen/docken til venstre?
<malin> faktisk ser det ut som den unity-bugen er fikset, men det står ingen steder at den er fikset i changelogger
<malin> og hm.. jeg kjører jo faktisk 11.51 også nå når jeg testet, når jeg tenker meg om
<malin> skulle gjerne hatt muligheten til resize dashbordet også
<brik> mhm
<malin> men går vist kun når man har veldig høy skjermoppløsning
<malin> åj, det er jo gtk-bindings til java :D det er nyttig å vite, da en får noe som ser pent ut i Ubuntu
<Solskogen> ping? :)
<Sakarias> pong
<Solskogen> har du (eller noen andre) en /etc/default/locale som later til skal fungere? perl spyr noe om at Setting locale failed
<Solskogen> (jeg kjører oneiric, så det kan jo være en bug)
<Sakarias> fyr en "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<Solskogen> /etc/default/locale er fortsatt tom
<Sakarias> valgte du noe i menyene som dukket opp da?
<Solskogen> det kom ingen meny
<Solskogen> han satte bare i gang med å generere noen locales
<Sakarias> hmmm... rart
<Sakarias> men jeg har bare debian bokser her, og den kommandoen lar meg velge hvilke locales jeg vil ha generert
<Solskogen> har debian /etc/default/locale?
<Sakarias> ja
<Solskogen> hva sier den?
<Sakarias> at den er generert av update-locale :P
<Solskogen> formålet mitt er at ting skal være på engelsk, men at æøå skal virke i vim etc.
<Solskogen> heh, og ikke noe mer?
<Sakarias> root@delta:/var/www# cat /etc/default/locale
<Sakarias> #  File generated by update-locale
<Sakarias> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Sakarias> som er det jeg valgte med dpkg-reconfigure locales
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-11
<hjd> Cybernetisk Selskab og PING ved Universitet i Oslo arrangerer installkveld tirsdag til uka http://cyb.ifi.uio.no/2011/09/installasjonskveld-tirsdag-13-sept/ . Hvis noen vil kan de være med å bidra.
<jo-erlend>  så tidlig?
<hjd> Merk: i hovedsak beregnet på studenter/andre ved Universitet i Oslo.
<hjd> jo-erlend: såvidt jeg har forstått er det en generell installkveld, ikke nødvendigvis Ubuntu-spesifikk om det var 11.10 du tenkte på.
<jo-erlend> åja, ok.
<hjd> tillegg til Merk: det skal være åpent for alle.
<jo-erlend> ja.... Hva betyr det?
<hjd> tillegg til meldingen jeg postet 14:58.
<hjd> Det hadde sikker blitt litt mindre rotete, hvis jeg ikke hadde oppdatert etterhvert som jeg finner ut ting selv :p
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-03
<malin> apropo html5. Jeg drømte at jeg skulle inn på en nettside og før jeg kom inn måtte jeg se en relativt lang video i html5 uten at jeg kunne avbryte. Det var også litt småhakkete. Så kanskje jeg drømte skrekkscenarioet med html5 om det ikke blir brukt med omhu
<geirha> I så fall kommer det jo bare en "html5-killer"-plugin :)
<malin> ja :)
<malin> fikk sikkert flashback til rene flash-nettsider eller noe
<malin> og var vel redd det skulle gjennoppstå med html5
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> NM i idling?
<malin> det er det RoyK
<RoyK> hellu
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-04
 * RoyK har sjekka inn på avdelingsmøte, plassert bakerst, med laptop
 * Kagee har forelesning om apt
<RoyK> :)
<Kagee> Vi går gjennom source-filer *_____*
<sigurdga> Kagee: hvor kan man lære om apt?
<Kagee> Systemadministrasjonfaget på HiG
<Kagee> Dagens oppgave er å kompilere og pakke Putty for debian og windows
<sigurdga> oj. lage deb-pakker jo faktisk litt guffent, da. eller det har sikkert blitt lettere enn sist jeg prøvde fra bunnen av.
<malin> er ikke putty allerede kompilert for debian?
<Kagee> malin: vel .... jo ...
<sigurdga> oppgaven var vel å lage pakke
<sigurdga> ikke at det skulle være nyttig
<Kagee> Den er også allerede kompilert for windows.
<malin> uten at jeg forstår hvorfor man skal ha putty i linux
<malin> men ah, for å øve på å pakke ja :)
<sigurdga> det er vel en kjent ting for de som tar sysadm-fag
<Kagee> malin: poenget er å lære å pakke for debian og windows.
<malin> og kompilere
<malin> ok
<sigurdga> Kagee: fint om du kan finne en tutorial som er i nærheten av det du har lært, sånn at vi som ikke kan, men har lyst til å kunne, kan få en link til seinere :)
<Kagee> malin: regner med putty brukes fordi det ikke er så veldig stort eller ikke har så mange dependencies, uten at jeg aner om det stemmer.
<malin> ok
<Kagee> (og at det "finnes" for begge)
<Kagee> Nå går vi gjennom angrep på pakkesystemer
<Kagee> "if someone is man-in-the-middleing you"
<Kagee> Engelsken til foreleser kunne vært bedre :)
<sigurdga> skjønner da hva han mener ;)
<RoyK> noen som veit om hvordan jeg lettest mulig henter ut hvor mye båndbredde som brukes til hvilken maskin? kan gjerne lage en tcpdump først
<sigurdga> RoyK: trodde det var tellere på ruter/svitsj for sånt
<RoyK> sigurdga: en svitsj teller vel svært lite, og en ruter teller vel normalt ikke per IP/port
<RoyK> så tenkte å lage en tcpdump av hva som går over eth0 i 10 minutter og så fôre det inn i ettellerannet
<sigurdga> RoyK: trodde du hadde litt stort utstyr siden du er interessert i å monitorere ;)
<malin> knis
<Kagee> "dee-pee-kay-gee"
<Kagee> *dpkg
<RoyK> sigurdga: hjemmeserver - har ikke masse store ting hjemme - bare 8TB i RAID-6 og noen små ARM-maskiner
<sigurdga> D.P.Kagee. en slektning av deg?
<Kagee> hahaha
<Kagee> hmmm.....
<Kagee> D.P.Kagee: Erroneous Nickname
<Kagee> :(
<sigurdga> hehe
<Kagee> cfengine på debian, putty på windows
<RoyK> cfengine? hvorfor ikke puppet?
 * RoyK synes cfengine ikke er så nytt
<Kagee> Det er cfenginge vi skal bruke senere i faget.
<sigurdga> han (ene om det er flere) som laget cfengine undervise (eller underviste) ved HiO
<sigurdga> har i det siste lest at puppet er litt tungt å sette seg inn i, men det er nok cfengine også
<RoyK> tror han er ved HiOA fremdeles
 * RoyK synes puppet var greiere enn cfengine
<RoyK> eneste dårlige med puppet, er at det er Ruby
<Kagee> sigurdga: "tutorialen" vi skal bruke :) http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#maint-guide
 * RoyK liker *ikke* ruby
<sigurdga> Kagee: den offisielle? wow!
 * sigurdga liker heller ikke ruby
<sigurdga> og hadde et inntrykk av at puppet ville være python, siden chef var ruby, ustabilt og led av enda flere ruby-symptomer
<Kagee> cfengine er rube?
<Kagee> *ruby
 * Kagee did not want to know this
<RoyK> cfengine er skrevet i C
<RoyK> puppet er skrevet i Ruby
<sigurdga> heldigvis ser det ut til at man kan klare seg fint uten rubygems da
<sigurdga> det hjelper jo en del
<sigurdga> ruby er jo egentlig et pent lite språk, det er bare så synd at så mye av det som er skrevet i det brekker, og det er litt for mye språket og implementasjonen av det sin feil
<RoyK> ruby er egentlig et lite pent språk...
<malin> det ser litt rotete ut ja :)
<malin> kjenner en som portet et spill han skrev i etannet språk til ruby
<malin> heter magic maze og finnes i repoene til ubuntu også
<RoyK> malin: hva med erlang?
<malin> erlang?
<citoyen> erlang er moro
<malin> men hva er det?
<citoyen> funksjonelt programmeringsspråk
<malin> ah
<citoyen> det har en del nifty egenskaper
<citoyen> man kan blant annet bytte ut en del av koden uten å restarte systemet
<citoyen> så det er perfekt for systemer med høy tilgjengelighet
<citoyen> det ble utviklet til bruk i telefonsentraler
<citoyen> jeg lekte litt med det tidligere i år
<si-m1> det kan man vel i mange språk.. bytte ut kode that is.. er jo nesten et krav for å kode moduler
<citoyen> http://www.archive.org/details/ErlangTheMovie
<citoyen> se denne, god intro til erlang
<citoyen> veldig gammel, men fremdeles aktuell :P
<malin> hvorgammel?
<malin> hm, virker som ahn er norsk han fyren
<malin> *han
<sigurdga> det er jo akkurat det at det er så enkelt å bytte ut funksjonalitet som gjør at ruby er ruby også
<citoyen> "Only a few programming languages support hot swapping natively, including Pike, Lisp, Erlang, Smalltalk, and Java."
<citoyen> sier wikipedia
<citoyen> men det ser ut som ruby også støtter det, ja
<sigurdga> men jeg kan gå inn i et interaktivt ruby-skall og redefinere metoder
<sigurdga> f.eks få tallet to til å returnere 3
<citoyen> interaktivt skall er jo en ting, men her snakker vi om systemer som er deployet og i drift
<sigurdga> ja?
<citoyen> bortelitt
<malin> usj, nå var det skikkelig sprutregn her :S
<citoyen> ikke her!
 * citoyen har drøye 20 grader og strålende sol
<citoyen> bare synd jeg tilbringer dagen inni en messehall
<malin> messehall? så er det datamesse?
<citoyen> tv-messe
<citoyen> IBC
<malin> ah
<malin> morro det sikkert?
<citoyen> begynner på fredag, jeg er her for å sette opp programvare for demoer
<citoyen> jada, kjekt med en tur til Amsterdam når det striregner i Bergen
<malin> ok. hvor i verden er dette?
<malin> ah, så det er der ja. googlet litt og fant amsterdam
<malin> men kunne jo være det var på forskjellige steer hvert år
<citoyen> nei, samme hvert år
<malin> ok :)
<RoyK> jeg endte opp med å pelle sammen noe i perl som bruker libpcap og sånt
<RoyK> funker :)
<malin> oki
<RoyK> ...og den kan fortelle meg at over en halvtime, fikk jeg i gjennomsnitt 2Mbps opp mot crashplan
<RoyK> ikke akkurat noe å feire for
<RoyK> når jeg sitter på en symmetrisk 60Mbps-link
<malin> nei, kanskje jeg skal pause min overføring til deg?
<RoyK> tviler på at det har noen innvirkning
<malin> sånn. bir det bedre nå?
<malin> nei, men noe kan det jo ha
<RoyK> tviler...
<RoyK> det som er flaskehalsen, er jo opp mot CP
<malin> men nå er den på pause i alle fall
<malin> hm, ja
<RoyK> kan kjøre en ny test - halvtimes tid...
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> litt usikker nå - tror den står og dedupliserer eller noe - gjetter at det er når den gjør det, at det ser ut som om det går veldig fort
<RoyK> men fikk i hvert fall fjerna /raid/tmp fra backup - der ligger det noen hundre gig med skrot
<malin> ah
<malin> si ifra når jeg kan sette i gang her da :)
<RoyK> tenkte jeg skulle starte en ny dump fra 13:00-13:30
<malin> hm, er det bare jeg som opplever at flash crasher på dagbladet og vg og sånt?!
<malin> skjer visst i både opera + firefox
<RoyK> tshark -i eth0 -w sniff-2012-09-03_13:28-13:58.pcap -a duration:1800
<RoyK> så får vi se...
<malin> jau
<RoyK> autostopp etter x sec, var kjekt
<malin> :)
<RoyK> og perl-skriptet er en enkel sak, for hver pakke, sjekk, er det ethernet -> er det IP -> er det TCP -> lagre øk en hash-medlem {adr:port} med pakkestørrelsen, gå til neste pakke...
<RoyK> så ser man fort hvor skoen trykker ;)
<malin> :)
<Kagee> Da var putty og chengine compilert og installert.
 * Kagee har vært flink
<malin> flink Kagee
 * citoyen sitter og surfer og venter på at de skal bli ferdige med å legge strøm til serverrommet
<citoyen> *tvinne tomler*
<malin> et serverrom uten strøm, blir som en vannkran uten vann
<citoyen> jepp
<malin> men om man i stedetfor agregat drevet av bensin kunne fått et drevet med atomkraft, så hadde man jo fint kunnet hatt mange mobile servere skulle jeg tro
<malin> men må jo være internett-tilkobling dit man er da
<RoyK> Kagee: putty på linux??
<si-m1> begge kan vel kompileres på windows
<malin> RoyK: faktisk finnes putty for linux i software center. Det er jo tja, det blir vel som å ha noe remote-desktop inn på samme maskin ish
 * RoyK ser bare ikke poenget med putty på linux
<si-m1> tja, hvis du syntes alle de andre terminalene sux
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> ...da har du ingenting å gjøre på linux ;)
<citoyen> ah
<citoyen> jeg liker problemer jeg allerede har løst
<citoyen> "vi må fikse..."
<citoyen> "Hmmm.. skrev ikke jeg noe kode for dette til forrige tradeshow, da? *grave grave* jepp!"
<RoyK> uff
<RoyK> jentungen ble visst drept, og jeg har aldri sett Hanne Kristine Rohde sett så lei seg og herja ut
<malin> ja :S
<silverarrow> hei RoyK
<silverarrow> hvordan går det med karbonrammen?
<silverarrow> malin, har han pakket den ut?
<silverarrow> tester nytt batteri
<silverarrow> og har fått batteriindikatoren til å funke
<RoyK> silverarrow: tja - den henger da der
<RoyK> bestilte fullt XT-sett med 10x2, men det var visst tomt, så jeg måtte bestille på nytt i dag fra tyskland
<RoyK> fikk bakhjulet i dag, felg+eiker+nav, har ikke gjort noe med det så langt
<RoyK> kassett også, men spørs om jeg trenger den når jeg får nytt xt-sett
<RoyK> så, trenger styrelager, har cirkadimm, og vil ikke ha noe ræl
<silverarrow> ræl?
 * silverarrow slår opp ræl
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> tror ikke styrelager kommer med XT-settet
<silverarrow> jeg har aldri vært så inne på slike detaljer
<silverarrow> når jeg har fixet på sykkelen har jeg vært på jakt etter såkalt origial deler
<RoyK> vel, alt er vel originalt
<RoyK> original kinaramme fra en eller annnen fabrikk
<RoyK> men jeg vil ha gode lager til styret
<silverarrow> ja det er viktig at det sitter stramt
<RoyK> og det er viktig at det ikke slarker etter hard kjøring
<RoyK> osv
<silverarrow> og det er superviktig med optimale dimenson og tilpassning
<silverarrow> er det metallforsterkninger på rammen?
<RoyK> det er alu i krank og girøye
<RoyK> og til hjulfestet bak
<RoyK> resten er karbon
<RoyK> "tapered" i front
<RoyK> henter en "Rock Shox Reba RACE Air PopLoc 100 mm Tapered for 26"" til 1500 i morra
<RoyK> grei pris for en god gaffel
<silverarrow> ja, dropout er alltid forsterket i karbon
<RoyK> gaffelen er i alu, men ikke altfor tung
<silverarrow> ja ikke noe å si på prisen
<RoyK> ligger vel på det doble over disk
<RoyK> han tok den av en ny sykkel for å sette på noe bedre
<RoyK> hjula er hjemmesnekra med DT Swiss E540-felger og Hope Pro2 EVO-nav (røde!)
<RoyK> blir vel RK SS-dekk, tror jeg
<silverarrow> det blir fint
<silverarrow> elokserte navn, eller gjennofargede?
<RoyK> elokserte? navn?
<RoyK> nav eller navn?
<RoyK> og hva betyr elokserte?
<RoyK> eneste som irriterer meg meg pro2-navet, er at baknavet høres ut som en landeveissykkel, krkrkrkkrkrkrkr
<RoyK> men kanskje ta av klokka foran, da :D
<RoyK> silverarrow: ?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja, eloksert da er fargen en tynt lag utenpå
<silverarrow> slik som pannelokk fra 70 tallet
<silverarrow> ganske mye brukt
<RoyK> navene kommer i flere farger, så jeg tviler på at de støper dem i forskjellige alu-legeringer
<silverarrow> aluminiumsdeler
<silverarrow> jo, der er et merke som gjør det
<silverarrow> men jeg må søke det opp for å sjekke
<silverarrow> jeg kjenner en som  bygger sykler, hjul og slik til spesialsykler
<RoyK> tenkte jeg skulle prøve å gjøre alt sjøl, jeg ;)
<silverarrow> bmx, try og slik
<RoyK> men det baknavet bråker...
<RoyK> før jeg har satt det på
<silverarrow> er det smurt?
 * RoyK vurderer å finne noe annet
<RoyK> jada, det er jo nytt
<RoyK> lagerne bråker ikke
<RoyK> men tar man tak i der giret skal sitte og vrir litt, så tikketitakk
<RoyK> type, lange fjører som spretter, litt av samme lyden som en typisk landeveissykkel
<silverarrow> å ja giren
<silverarrow> frihjulet
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> frihjulet, heter det kanskje
<RoyK> er vant til at sånt er ganske lydløst
<RoyK> navet kosta jo tusenlappen, så det er nok bra, men det hadde vært greit om det hadde vært *litt* stillere
<RoyK> samtidig har jeg ikke lyst på noe kjedelig XT-greie - rødt bling er kult :D
<silverarrow> hvordan er det men den nye retina skjermen?
<silverarrow> mongoose
<silverarrow> RoyK,  er det dette merke? http://yikangle.en.alibaba.com/product/470872143-212047470/AEST_Super_Light_Aluminum_alloy_Red_bike_hub_390g_set_.html
<RoyK> http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG241
<RoyK> retinaskjermen er fantastisk
<RoyK> men nå sitter jeg på min gamle, bedrøvelige, triste 17" MBP
<RoyK> siden jeg egentlig trives litt med en sliten og matt og litt større skjerm ;)
<RoyK> den er jo gammel, snart to år
<RoyK> sikkert derfor jeg fikk den for 7500 fra gamlejobben
<silverarrow> to år er jo ikke så ille
<RoyK> nei ;)
<silverarrow> skjermen skal være fin da
<RoyK> bittelittegran ironi inne i bildet her ;)
<silverarrow> om det ikke er noe spesielt
<silverarrow> godt ;-)
<RoyK> men sjekk lenka til de navene
<RoyK> rimelig bling
<RoyK> og gode etter alt jeg kan lese
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke peiling på kvaliteten egentlig
<RoyK> men BLING
<silverarrow> ja lol
<silverarrow> det ligger i detaljene
<silverarrow> og det er morsomt
<RoyK> så, svart, matt ramme, svarte eiker, svarte felger, svarte dekk, svart gir, røde nav ;)
<silverarrow> sort og rødt?
<RoyK> blir nok bra
<silverarrow> supert
<RoyK> vurderer å få ei venninne til å male ramma
<silverarrow> litt kinesisk lakkmøbel
<RoyK> litt inspirert av denne http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1450343
<silverarrow> ja husker den
<silverarrow> highteck norsk bonderomantikk
<RoyK> eller bare beholde den helt matt og svart, med noen røde effekter hist og her
<RoyK> min blir bare en hardtail
<RoyK> kanskje 8-9kg
<RoyK> vet ikke
<RoyK> er ikke så opptatt av vekt
<RoyK> dvs mer opptatt av min egen enn av sykkelens ;)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> 9 kilo er ikke ille
<silverarrow> det er bare i konkurranse, race og tricks vekt er superviktig
<RoyK> ramma veier 1,1
<silverarrow> carbon er helt utrolig slik
<RoyK> tja
<silverarrow> har du vært inne på reynolds sine sider?
<RoyK> ei aluramme veier ikke så mye heller
<RoyK> det er mer det du henger på som veier
<silverarrow> sant
<RoyK> men kjører enkelt på denne
<RoyK> XT rundt
<RoyK> grei gaffel
<silverarrow> de beste stålet er ikke langt unna i disse dager heller
<xt> !
<RoyK> stål er jo litt seigt
<silverarrow> håper karbonrammen holder lenge
<RoyK> vi får se :D
<silverarrow> ja men det er jo ikke sirup akkurat
<RoyK> tror jeg skal tape den litt i bunnen
<RoyK> karbon tåler ikke grussprut spesielt godt etter hva jeg hører
<silverarrow> karbon er alltid litt risiko når det gjelder varighet
<silverarrow> pass på overflaten, og reparer epoxyen før det går gjennom
<RoyK> litt kjipt å gå på trynet i 60 på vei ned en hølete grusvei på grunn av at ramma knekker...
<silverarrow> skjelden det er problem
<silverarrow> det er forvarsler
<RoyK> men gleder meg stort til å sette sammen ting nå ;)
<silverarrow> blir kjempegjøy
<silverarrow> -j
<RoyK> skulle hatt XT-sett i hus, men det var utsolgt
<RoyK> så venter på noe fra tyskland
<silverarrow> dety blir bra
<RoyK> og så var det styrelager, da, men det finner jeg vel ut av
<RoyK> henter gaffel i morra
<silverarrow> en ukes tid fra tyskland
<RoyK> har etpar stem, vet ikke om jeg vil ha kort eller langt ennå, og så har jeg bestilt styre og setepinne i karbon på nett
<silverarrow> med posten går jeg ut fra?
<RoyK> nei, laster ned elektronisk
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> :þ
<silverarrow> det er jo annen spedisjon og slikt
<RoyK> men - har et 110mm og et 60mm stem
<RoyK> får finne ut hva som funker
<RoyK> ramma er muligens litt lenger enn den jeg sykler på nå
<RoyK> 71˚ styrevinkel på begge
<RoyK> burde funke greit
<silverarrow> http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/436891293/Silicone-spokes-light-Hot-Wheels-light-wire-lights-burst-flash-bike-light-bicycle-light-red-free.jpg
<RoyK> haha!
<RoyK> mye bling fra alibaba
<silverarrow> har du sett de syklene hvor alt er karbon ?
<RoyK> var vel der jeg kjøpte ramma også ;)
<silverarrow> jeg tror de konster 10 kr på ebay eller noe slik lol
<RoyK> karbon-gir og kjede?
<silverarrow> vel alt uten om kjede
<RoyK> og tåler nesten en tur rundt sofienbergparken?
<silverarrow> men krankarmer, pedaler, styre, ...
<silverarrow> til og med karbon i tannhjulene
<silverarrow> ikke selve tenene da
<RoyK> styre er greit, krankarmer, vel, pedaler, eh...
<silverarrow> det var en showcase for karbon da
<silverarrow> tror aldri den var satt i masseproduksjon
<RoyK> kanskje med klikkpedaler
<RoyK> jeg kjører plattformpedaler
<silverarrow> ok
<RoyK> liker friheten der, flatties med masse pigg
<RoyK> sitter omtrent like godt som klikk
<silverarrow> det er mye en vane
<RoyK> men funker med sko til annet bruk
<RoyK> joda, men nå har jeg min vane ;)
<silverarrow> klikk er vel mest for racer og trening
<silverarrow> muligens skau også
<RoyK> eneste kjipe med plattformpedaler, er at det er litt tyngre
<RoyK> klikk kommer jo fort vekk ned i <100g
<RoyK> men igjen, ei flaske vann veier jo mer
<silverarrow> ja, fort et kilo
<RoyK> vekthysteriet vil ingen ende ta ;)
<silverarrow> det er vel  mulig å få den ned i 6-7
<silverarrow> gå amok med drillen
<RoyK> ja, og så drikker du en halvliter vann før du starter og så har du brukt opp 10k i sykkelslanking :D
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> så... race king supersonic som dekk
<RoyK> kanskje slangeløst om jeg får given over meg
<silverarrow> magnesium pedaler
<silverarrow> med lim?
<RoyK> med guffe
<RoyK> men tror ikke jeg gidder
<RoyK> slanger veier ikke så mye
<RoyK> og jeg er lat
<silverarrow> det er kjekt å kunne gjøre noe med en punktering på stedet også
<RoyK> med slangeløst, så stapper du inn slange om du punger
<silverarrow> ja det er vel råd
<silverarrow> jeg vet bare at de med pariserhjul alltid har med ekstra hjul
<silverarrow> og fikser lapping hjemme
<silverarrow> racerkjørerne har det alltid travelt
<RoyK> hm... merkelig... virker som om nettet mitt er stengt
<RoyK> funker her, men får ikke gjort oppslag
<RoyK> jeg pleier å ha med meg en ekstraslange
<RoyK> eller to
<silverarrow> jeg mister koblingen hele tiden
<RoyK> jeg ramla ut sjøl
<RoyK> boota ruteren
<RoyK> første gang på et år eller noe at jeg mått gjøre noe sånt
<RoyK> silverarrow: hva sykler du på?
<silverarrow> haha
<silverarrow> du vil ikke tro det
<silverarrow> en gammel dbs city
<RoyK> :D
<silverarrow> ikke veldig gammel
<RoyK> ta med den opp på hafjell og prøv en tur ned noen av løpene der :D
<RoyK> så får du i hvert fall oppmerksomhet ;)
<silverarrow> også fikser jeg på en gammel raleigh
<silverarrow> jeg sykler ikke på fjellet lol
<silverarrow> maks opp fløyen, men der er jo asfalt hele veien
<silverarrow> der er vei for bil helt opp
<silverarrow> ikke at man har lov å kjøre
<silverarrow> der er mye målestasjoner, kafe og slikt der oppe
<silverarrow> jeg kunne lånt min bror sin, han har en cannon
<RoyK> http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1477929
<silverarrow> men jeg sykler fint lite i skauen
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> http://nebukanezerblog.blogspot.no/search/label/10xTryvann
<RoyK> det der er ikke skau
<RoyK> det er hard trening
<RoyK> får trd-oslo til å virke som en tur i parken ;)
<silverarrow> jeg tenker med verdi
<silverarrow> slavekor
<RoyK> men...
<RoyK> skal bruke høsten på å bygge sykkel
<RoyK> og vinteren på å fintune den
<silverarrow> da må man ha skikkelig racer !!
<RoyK> for hva? den 10xtryvann-greia?
<RoyK> først og fremst må du være i sinnsvakt god form
<RoyK> så må du ha en grei sykkel
<RoyK> i den rekkefølgen ;)
<silverarrow> formen min er ikke i nærheten
<RoyK> ikke min heller
<silverarrow> jeg orker jo ikke sykle til arboretet for tiden
<silverarrow> jeg bor i bergen, som å ha et lokk tredd nedover hotde
<RoyK> jeg er 38 og kommer nok ikke i den formen noen gang - da skal man begynne tidlig og trene hardt ;)
<silverarrow> hode*
<silverarrow> tja,
<silverarrow> de sier det ligger i gener, prenatal inflytelse
<RoyK> 10k høydemeter på et døgn
<RoyK> det er MYE
<silverarrow> og man har kanskje 10 år i toppen
<silverarrow> sant
<RoyK> jeg bygger sykkel på gøy
<RoyK> begynte med et hjul
<RoyK> så litt mer
<RoyK> billig kinaramme
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> så får vi se ;)
<RoyK> men det skal bli bling, rødt og svart!
<RoyK> ramma har høl for vaiere og sånt, sånn at ting ikke blir hengende og slenge
<RoyK> og det er jo stas
<silverarrow> sykkelen kommer til å bli super
<silverarrow> litt bal å få dem tredd gjennom
<silverarrow> i hvert fall på noen stålrammer
<RoyK> blir sikkert litt kødd
<silverarrow> inn går de men ut det rette hjullet er av og til møysommelig
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> det kommer an på hvor smart det er laget til
<silverarrow> noen er helt grei
<silverarrow> jeg håper på  litt fint vær nå
<silverarrow> RoyK, kaffedrikker?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> presskannekaffedrikker, blant annet
<RoyK> men tror jeg må komme meg i seng
<RoyK> har en plan om å møte opp duggfrisk i morra for å gjøre ting som jeg får betalt for
<silverarrow> jeg også
<silverarrow>  ha en god natt
 * silverarrow sprayer RoyK med litt vann så han ikke tørker ut til i morgen
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-05
<em> hi
<em> hi Brumle
<Brumle> hi em
<Brumle> Hei alle :)
<malin> Hei Brumle og em
<em> hei
<Brumle> Mye rebooting om dagen.  Kommer nye kjerner i eininga...  Andre gangen jeg rebooter dette kvartalet...
<RoyK> hvordan skrur jeg på flæsj? har installert ff på hjemmmeserveren for noe testing (remote x), og trenger fjæsj
<geirha> installere flash-plugin så tar vel fx den i bruk automagisk..?
<RoyK> apt-get install hva?
<Brumle> RoyK: flashplugin-installer
<Brumle> RoyK: mulig du må dille med repos. Husker ikke i hvilken pocket den ligger
<RoyK> funka fint med vanlig precise
<malin> den ligger nok i multiverse burde jeg tro
<malin> men ah, det funka? da er jo saken biff. eller flash
<RoyK> noen som vet om en lettvektstest et sted? denne flash-greia på http://www.speedtest.net/ ble tuuuung
<RoyK> og ga meg ganske villedende resultater
<RoyK> diskuterer litt med crashplan for tida for å prøve å finne ut av hvorfor det går så suppe treigt å laste opp backup dit
<Brumle> RoyK: wget ftp://ftp.uio.no/ubuntu-iso/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<RoyK> ja, det er ned
<RoyK> og mot uio, går det unnna som f
<RoyK> unnnnnnnnnnna
<RoyK> opp mot hioa, hvor jeg jobber, går det også unna som f
<malin> :)
 * RoyK mistenker at crashplan har alle serverne sine stua sammen i en isbre på grønland
<Brumle> RoyK: Traceroute for å finne alle routere, og ping for å finne båndbredden mot den enkelte ruter/flaskehals
<Brumle> kan jo være at det er en duplex-mismatch eller annet fjas underveis
<RoyK> Brumle: ping gir svar på forsinkelse, men ikke stort på båndbredde...
<Brumle> RoyK: da pinger du med for små pakker :)
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> går jo ikke over 64k, og da sier det fremdeles lite om annet enn forsinkelse
<Brumle> oki..
<Brumle> #   aptitude show bing
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> hrmf - crashplan skryter av masse datasentere "globally", men all trafikken herfra går til 50.93.246.66, i Minneapolis
<malin> kanskje alt går via minneapolis? :p
<RoyK> mhm - høres skikkelig smart ut :D
<malin> kanskje de har en server på Stovner også går alt liksom via Mineapolis :p
<malin> ja :p
 * RoyK gjetter at landets journalister har sovet lite i natt
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/Siktet-37-aring-Chillern-her-hjemme-6983003.html
<RoyK> huff
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-06
<geirha> Hm. Hvorfor klarer ikke javen her å verifisere sertifikatet til bankid mon tro?
<geirha> ok, icedtea henter aldri hostname, og sender bare inn null som hostname på sjekken som skulle ha testet om hostname og sertifikat stemte overens
<RoyK> høres ut som skikkelig håndtverk :D
<Kagee> Det høres ikke ut som BankID sin feil, for en gangs skyld
<geirha> Virker som en "Vi tar en snarvei nå, så bare husker vi på å gjøre det ordentlig senere"
<silverarrow> får ikke dere til bank ID testen ?
<silverarrow> jeg installerte siste java i går og slo av alle adblock og slikt for å komme i banken
<silverarrow> bank id testen crasher firefox
<Brumle> silverarrow: bytt bank til noen som tillater pålogging uten BankID
<hjd> Ressurser for testing jam http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6713
<Skinfakse> Har en maskin i huset hvor skjermen ikke skrur seg av etter at gnome-screensaver er aktivert. Hvor tror dere problemet ligger?
<Skinfakse> Bildet skrur seg også på og av igjen med (sannsynligvis) jevne mellomrom. Maskina kjører 12.04.
<blaamann> Skinfakse: Har du sett under 'System Settings'? ...kanskje det heter Systeminnstillinger på norsk.
<Skinfakse> Ja, men de har ikke vært endra siden det fungerte helt fint. Skjermspareren skrur seg på som den skal, men skjermen blir ikke skrudd helt av, og noe ser ut til å deaktivere skjermspareren igjen etter en stund.
<si-m1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<si-m1> grab em' while they're hot off ze presses
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-07
<RoyK> !mailserver
<lubotu3> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Kagee> !initrd
<Kagee> meeh
<RoyK> !initramfs
<RoyK> initrd er vel en gammel betegnelse
<RoyK> Kagee: trenger du å snekre ny initrd?
<Kagee> lurer på å hacke den litt
<Kagee> Jeg syntes ikke passorddialogen for cryptroot er fancy nok
<RoyK> Kagee: heh
<RoyK> Kagee: man mkinitramfs
<RoyK> ellers kan du jo bare hacke selve initrd-fila
<RoyK> det er et cpio-arkiv
<RoyK> gzippa
<RoyK> så bør ikke være så vanskelig å pakke opp og ned igjen
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-08
<em> hallo
<RoyK> HELO
<Kagee> EHLO
<RoyK> brifing med ESMTP og greier....
<Kagee> idd
<geirha> HAI
<RoyK> google var fin i dag :)
<malin> ja :) mange morsommme figurer der
<silverarrow> hei
<RoyK> hej
<silverarrow> hva er 3d grafikkdrivere?
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-09
<malin> noen andre her som opplever ved hver eneste opstart at /sbin/plymouthd har krasjet? veldig irriterende
<RoyK> hva er plymouthd?
<geirha> framebuffergrafikken under boot. Den med hvite og røde prikker som pulserer
<Kagee> Noen våkne med Ubuntu? (ikke x/k/lubuntu)
<Kagee> Lurer på om ctrl+shift+u gir dere mulighet til å skrive inn unicode-nummer
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-03
<StigThe> Hei
<StigThe> Jeg fikk ikke mye hjelp fra #ubuntu, så jeg tenkte jeg skulle prøve her
<StigThe> Jeg sliter med at jeg får "The package system is broken". Jeg har funnet ut at det fordi openjdk-7-jre-headless : Depends: openjdk-7-jre-lib (= 7u21-2.3.9-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.04.2 is installed
<StigThe> når jeg kjører apt-get -f install så får jeg dette
<StigThe> http://pastebin.com/1Z6Ec54v
<StigThe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) er vell den som gjelder tror jeg
<dr0pix> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<dr0pix> ?
<dr0pix> også er det --fix- et eller annet anent
<dr0pix> annet*
<StigThe> Gir meg dette
<StigThe> http://pastebin.com/vYvPMM3w
<StigThe> Jeg har også fjerna sources fra "Other Sources"
<geirha> apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre-lib
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-05
<SlimG> Nokon som har lyst til å hjelpe meg med feilsøking i PPD fil for Bizhub C650 MFP?
<SlimG> $ cupstestppd /etc/lp/ppd/KOC650U.ppd
<SlimG> /etc/lp/ppd/KOC650U.ppd: FAIL
<SlimG>       **FAIL**  Unable to open PPD file - Missing value string on line 178.
<SlimG>                 REF: Page 20, section 3.4.
<SlimG> Her er innholdet i KOC650U.ppd -> http://pastebin.com/KUsF3cfg
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-06
<Electron> :-)
<Electron> who are this people?
<Electron> :-)
<Electron> who is Eleccy ?
<Malinux> hvordan får man | på mactastatur i Ubuntu på/for mac
<IvarB> mac-tastatur oppsett?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men jeg fant det plutseliut ut etter å ha trykket på mange knapper
<IvarB> hehe ok
<Malinux> det er den knappen nede til venstre med bilde av < og >
<Malinux> prøver å installere ia32-libs, men får denne feilmeldingen
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072018/
<hjd> Malinux: Hva sier `apt-cache policy`om ia32-libs og ia32-libs-multiarch?
<hjd> Et relevant spørsmål er også hvorfor du legger til en ekstra arkitektur.
<Malinux> for å installere steam, så trenger den noen 32-bits-pakker
<Malinux> irriterende etter min mening men
<hjd> Mulig en del av spillene de har simpelthen ikke har 64-bits versjoner.
<Malinux> det kan jo være så enkelt forklart. at jeg ikke tenkte på det
<Malinux> hm, jeg er ikke sikkerp å hva den kommandoen sier om pakken
<Malinux> men jeg kan vise deg outputten
<Malinux> oi, jeg har glemt å poste outputten?! :S
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072112/
<Malinux> sånn
<hjd> Ah, jeg mente `apt-cache policy pakkenavn`...
<hjd> Det den første meldingen sier når du forsøker å installere er at den har umøtte avhengighter, hvilket ofte kommer av at det peker til en nyere versjon enn tilgjengelig, pakke som ikke finnes lengre el
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072136/
<Malinux> hm, nå ser det ut som at steam kanskej starter opp uten de pakkene?! pussig
<Malinux> hehe, for tidlig glede.
<hjd> Malinux: hm, ok. Og for ia32-libs-multiarch?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072177/
<hjd> Hm, det ser jo greit ut det egentlig. Hva skjer hvis du forsøker å installere ia32-libs-multiarch først?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072211/
<hjd> Hm, ser ut som det er et eller annet problem i rekken med avhengigheter.
<Malinux> ja. jeg har sjekket for broken packages også, men det er ingen pakker somer markert med held
<hjd> Nei, den linjen har en tendens til å dukke opp ved unmet dependencies.
<hjd> Litt rart siden den ikke sier hvorfor avhengighetene ikke vil blir installert dog.
<hjd> Men, det du kan gjøre er å lage en bugrapport med outputten fra `sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch` + forklaring på hva du har gjort (lagt til arkitektur osv). Og tagg den "unmetdeps" så den dukker opp i listen med de andre https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=unmetdeps :)
<hjd> Du kan forsåvidt prøve å grave deg ned i en (eller flere) av avhengighetene og se hvorfor den ikke vil bli installert, men det er ikke sikkert du finner noe mer konkret enn det vi har kommet frem til hittil.
<Malinux> sant nok
<Malinux> jeg har prøvd å gå ned i dependenciesene i sted, men prøvde ikke alt
<hjd> Noen som klaget på versjonsnumre eller lignende? Ofte er unmet dependencies feil av typen "krever versjon 1 av pakke X, men versjon 2 vil bli installert"
<Malinux> ah, så den kan være rapportert allerede?
<Malinux> jeg får sende en bugrapport ja, men ikke i kveld. jeg holder på å stupe jeg :)
<hjd> Ser ikke ut som den er rapportert iallefall https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bugs
<Malinux> nei, da kan jeg fikse det i såfall :)
<hjd> ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-07
<Malinux> GOOOOOOD Mooooorniiiiing Ubuntuuuuu
<Malinux> eller tja, morgen og morgen
<Malinux> hjd: jeg finner ikke ut hvor jeg rapporterer inn bugs. jeg har jo gjort dette før, men finner liksom ikke frem
<Malinux> skriver jeg bare i terminal: ubuntu-bug <pakkenavn>
<Malinux> prøver det og foreløpig ser det fint ut
<hjd> Ja, så samler den inn revelant informasjon, åpner en ny fane i nettleseren og så kan du fylle inn steg for å gjenskape problemet, tilleggsinformasjon, osv
<Malinux> ja, nå spør den om summary
<Malinux> men jeg kan bare rapportere for ia32-libs, ikke ia32-libs-multiarch, men sistnevnte er en dependencies for førstenevnte
<Malinux> så det er jo greit
<Malinux> nok
<Malinux> men
<Malinux> summary: ia32-libs unmet-dependencies
<Malinux> er vel et fint sammendrag
<hjd> Jeg ville rapportert mot  ia32-libs-multiarch siden den gir litt mer utfyllende info, men det burde være hipp som happ.
<Malinux> oki, jeg kan jo prøve om det går
<hjd> Forslag til sammendrag:  ia32-libs-multiarch is not installable on Ubuntu 12.04 due to unmet dependencies, kanskje nevne hvilke som mangler i parentes...
<Malinux> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist
<Malinux> når jeg kjører ubuntu-bug ia32-libs-multiarch
<Malinux> on Ubuntu 13.04 foresten
<hjd> Og når du fyller inn rapporten (eller etterpå), legg til taggen "unmetdeps", så dukker den opp i en liste over alle bugs av den typen.
<hjd> Ja, jeg huska ikke hvilken versjon du satt med, men det er jo bare å fylle inn den riktige :p
<Malinux> vil det komme frem at jeg kjører ubuntu 13.04 for mac?
<Malinux> visst ikke bør jeg kanskje spesifisere nettopp det
<Malinux> men er jo intel-prosessor, så burde da funke
<hjd> Vet du om det er endret noe for mac-versjonen eller er det vanilla ubuntu?
<Malinux> not sure
<Malinux> vet at det skal være noe som gjør at det ikke blir en del feil med ting, men usikker på hva
<hjd> Du kan jo nevne det, sånn i tilfelle
<Malinux> nevner det ja
<hjd> Jeg kjenner ikke til mac-versjonen, men hvis det er en spesiell versjon for det er det jo alltids en mulighet for at det er noe(tm) som er annerledes på et eller annet punkt
<Malinux> ja, det kan tenkes i alle fall
<Malinux> men da burde feilmeldingen vært noe slit som. Du kjører Ubuntu for mac, ia32-libs er ikke tilgjenglig her fordi (et eller annet)
<hjd> Vel, programmet som installerer pakker kan ikke være sikker på at det er grunnen (og ville sannsynligvis krevd ekstremt mye ekstraarbeid hvis det skulle ha oversikt over alle småtweaks). Alt det vet er at det forsøkte å installere en pakke, men fikk det ikke til pga noe kluss med avhengigheter
<hjd> Arkitektur kan jo spille en rolle her (pakker som finnes for en, men ikke klarte å bygge for en annen feks) men en god del andre ting er veldig vanskelig å vite om på forhånd.
<Malinux> hvor legger jeg inn tags?
<Malinux> hm, jeg finner ikke dollartegn på mac-tastaturet
<hjd> Mellom der du skriver beskrivelsen og submitknappen er det en liten del som kan utvides. Eller så kan du legge den inn etterpå, der er det litt tydeligere hvordan man gjør det
<Malinux> får ¤ i stedet
<Malinux> fant under extra options (det med tags)
<Malinux> la til mac på tag også
<Malinux> den finner ikke andre tags med unmetdeps, kommer opp sånne forslag når man skriver inn tags
<hjd> Den står på "lista" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags) men det er mulig den ikke er satt som en offisiell tag i Launchpad.
<hjd> Forøvrig, for eksisterende bugrapporter holder det å trykke på utropstegnet like under beskrivelsen for å legge til/endre tags.
<Malinux> se der ja
<Malinux> liste :) kanskje det er en mac-tag der
<Malinux> bare macbook og macbookpro
<Malinux> da skriver jeg macmini
<Malinux> selv om den nok ikke finnes
<Malinux> går vel å legge til mer info etterhvert. men snart så dukker den opp
<Malinux> damn... time out og nå er alt vekke :(
<hjd> Du kan jo slenge på macbook også, i tilfelle mini regnes under der
<hjd> Prøv refresh, og si "ja, send inn ting på nytt"
<Malinux> ja, jeg må bare fylle inn på nytt ser det ut til,m en sånn er det vel da
<Malinux> hva skrev jeg her for å få frem linken til buggen?
<hjd> bug nummer, feks bug 1234
<lubotu3> bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<Malinux> bug 1222123
<lubotu3> bug 1222123 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch is not installable on Ubuntu 13.04 due to unmet dependencies (ia32-libs-multiarch)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222123
<Malinux> hm, det skal stå ia32-libs og ikke ia32-libs-multiarch :)
<Malinux> bug 1222123
<lubotu3> bug 1222123 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs is not installable on Ubuntu 13.04 due to unmet dependencies (ia32-libs-multiarch)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222123
<Malinux> tada
<hjd> Ser bra ut den.
<Malinux> takk takk :)
<Malinux> og den ser ikke ut som den er er duplicate
<hjd> En ting jeg glemte, men som du kanskje vil prøve: prøv å bytt fra det norske speilet til et av de andre (hovedtjeneren) og se om det vil installere da. Tror ikke det skal ha noe å si, men da får vi ihvertfall eliminert at det kan være pakker som ikke har blitt synket fra speil til speil som kan være problemet.
<Malinux> tenkte jeg ikke på :)
<Malinux> men bruker jeg det norske? det settes kanskje til norsk når jeg velger at jeg er i Oslo?
<hjd> Se outputten din: "no.archive.ubuntu.com"
<hjd> Installasjonen setter en del sånne ting som standard når du velger hvor du er (feks standard tastatur)
<Malinux> sant
<Malinux> ser det i sources også
<Malinux> er det en måte å endre dette i terminal?
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo bare velge internasjonal fra guiet
<Malinux> eller main server som den heter
<hjd> Du kan jo redigere sources.list, men Oppdateringer -> Innstillinger -> Fanen Programvare for Ubuntu -> Last ned fra er også en mulighet.
<Malinux> nei, det gjorde ikke noe forskjell
<Malinux> i 13.04 kan jeg nå komme direkte til sources
<Malinux> noe som ikke går i 12.04 tror jeg. det ble i alle fall borte en periode, men er nå lettere å finne igjen :)
<hjd> Du har kunnet det i tidligere også, jeg husker bare aldri hva det heter, pluss det er relativt lettvint å gå gjennom Oppdateringer :p
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> sant nok
<Malinux> hm, nei, irriterende at jeg ikke får installert det der 32-bits-greiene :S
<hjd> Jeg ventet egentlig ikke at det skulle utgjøre noen forskjell, men det er greit å kontrollere
<Malinux> ja, det ble ikke noe forskjell om jeg valgte main som server
<Malinux> er det fortsatt Berge som styrer med  det norske ubuntu-speilet?
<Malinux> tenker som så. om det er umulig med 32-bits-libraries i mac-versjonen, så er det litt pussig om det ikke står noe sted, det burde vel vært oppdaget allerede. Så jeg har en knapp på at det er noe annet som er problemet her
<Malinux> kjører jeg steam, så får jeg opp dette. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6074514/
<Malinux> pakken steam-latest.deb installerer uten problemer
<Malinux> de pakkene der er i ia32-libs
<hjd> Hm, du kan jo søke gjennom bugs rapportert til Steam sin linuxpakke, se om det er noe lignende der https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues
<Malinux> det kan jeg jo :)
<Malinux> har de ikke en søkemotor der, eller må jeg sjekke hver enkelt bug en for en?!
<Malinux> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2814
<hjd> Ser ut som du får søke "for this repository" på toppen
<Malinux> ah, der ja
<Malinux> alt for stor skjerm her :s
<Malinux> står noe her
<Malinux> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2800
<Malinux> så får vi se da...
<Malinux> kanskje det hjelper å installere pakkene manuelt. jeg kan teste, men tror nok ikke
<Malinux> står om det i tråden
<RoyK> Malinux: bruker du 13.04?!?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> det var fordi jeg trodde jeg trengte intel-driveren fra intel-graphics installer, men den laget bare tull, så jeg gidder ikke nedgradere denne til 12.04, men kanskje det er like greit å nedgradere den.
<Malinux> uansett. det kan se ut som dette problemet gjelder 12.04.3 også
<Malinux> men har da ia32-libs på laptoppen min
<Malinux> RoyK: det er ikke min mac, så det er ikke jeg som bruker 13.04
<Malinux> syntes unasett det er ganske stygt av intel å ikke støtte LTS
<Malinux> men nå kjører jeg jo uansett den frie driveren så
<Malinux> RoyK: har du peiling på hvorfor den ikke vil installere ia32-libs? er det noe begrensninger i mac-versjonen av Ubuntu kanskje?
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<RoyK> har ikke brukt annet enn standard ubuntu på mac
<RoyK> kjørte opp stock 12.04 på en mac mini, men har ikke prøvd å installere ia32-libs på den
<RoyK> en mac er jo bare en pc med EFI
<Malinux> skjønner
<Malinux> her http://askubuntu.com/questions/93571/cannot-install-ia32-libs-on-a-64-bit-ubuntu-installation
<Malinux> svar nr.2 ser ut til å hjelpe
<Malinux> så det er vel en workaround det er snakk om
<Malinux> kanskje jeg kan poste de stegene som står i den i buggrapporten som en mulig workaround
<Malinux> med teknokrati er det altså de som vet hva som er best å gjøre som gjør det og ikke noen som syntes at det er en god ide :)
<Malinux> den siste psoten skulle på offtopic
<Malinux> nå startet steam og portal
<pere> https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/10/12/no/Oslo
<RoyK> hva er BSP?
<hjd> Bug Squashing Party
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> feilskvisefest ;)
<IvarB> høres så feil ut
<RoyK> mener det var det pere kalte det sist
<pere> endte opp med å kalle det feilfiksingsfest. :)
<RoyK> ok :)
<RoyK> fff
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-08
<RoyK> noen som vet om IDS-løsninger som automatisk skanner tilbake på folk som prøver seg?
<kjell> God kveld! Installerte for litt siden spillet Implotion fra SC. Har forsøkt avinstallere det igjen, men det forsvinner ikke selv om SC sier det er avinstallert. Hvor ligger programfilene så jeg får fjernet det manuelt? 12.04.3
<IvarB> kjell: sudo apt-get purge pakkenavn
<kjell_> IvarB: Pakken implosion er ikke installert, og derfor heller ikke fjernet
<kjell_> det var svaret i terminal. Men Implosion finnes og kan kjøres.
<kjell_> ingen?
<RoyK> kjell inn kjell ut
<Malinux> plutselig virket suspend igjen her uten forvarsel. Maskinen min er ofte prinsesse vil ikke
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-01
<qwebirc58544> hei folkens. er  no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 nede?
<qwebirc58544> dvs ubuntu-archive.trivini.no (193.35.52.51)
<Malinux> får du en feilmelding et eller annet sted, som gjør at du spør?
<Malinux> jeg bruker ikke de norske arkivene, så kan ikke sjekke selv :)
<qwebirc58544> skulle legge inn iotop, men det gikk ikke så bra
<qwebirc58544> Cannot initiate the connection to no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<Malinux> ser sånn ut
<Malinux> It's not just you! http://no.archive.ubuntu.com looks down from here.
<Malinux> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://no.archive.ubuntu.com
<Malinux> så ja, den er nede
<qwebirc58544> jeg burde med andre ord spurt om noen kunne fikse dette :P
<qwebirc58544> ok takk så mye
<Malinux> tja jeg har ikke tilgng til serverene der
<Malinux> men du kan jo endre hvilke servere, pakkebehandlren din brhker
<qwebirc58544> er det en enkel måte å bytte?
<qwebirc58544> hmm.. jeg kan sikkert google meg frem til det :)
<qwebirc58544> takk for hjelpen hvertfall
<Malinux> jeg kan hjelpe deg med det altså :)
<Malinux> gå til programvarekilder/software sources
<qwebirc58544> blir det noe ala dette?
<qwebirc58544> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror ?
<qwebirc58544> i så fall kan jeg fikse det gjennom putty
<qwebirc58544> har ikke x installert
<Malinux> ah, dette er på en server?
<qwebirc58544> må stikke å spise jeg. snakkes
<Malinux> men ja, det er det
<Malinux> men om du er på en server, så er det jo cli-måter å gjøre det på :)
<Malinux> nå har jeg vel aldri gjort det fra cli, annet enn at jeg har byttet manuelt til en annen server, uten å sjekke om den er raskest eller ikke
<RoyK> qwebirc58544: bare endre /etc/apt/sources.list fra no.archive... til se.archive... eller noe
<RoyK> og kjør en "apt-get update" før du installerer
<RoyK> http://lwn.net/Articles/608896/ <-- den her var stygg
<Malinux> shit, hvordan sjekker jeg om buggen er fjernet i versjonen jeg har? :S
<RoyK> Malinux: tror ikke den er fiksa i ubuntu ennå
<RoyK> Malinux: er du nervøs, så endre til raid-5
<Malinux> mja, det kan jo nesten friste nå
<Malinux> men jeg orker ikke å dille med det akkurat nå
<RoyK> én kommando ;)
<Malinux> og hvor lang tid tar det å utføre kommandoen?
<Malinux> og hva er sannsynligheten for at jeg mister 2 disker på en gang?!
<RoyK> tar vel litt tid, men sjansen for å miste to disker på en gang er minimal
<Malinux> mhm, så sånnsett er det kanskje overkill å kjøre raid6?
<RoyK> hovedfordelen med raid6, er at du kan unngå korrupsjon om du mister én disk og oppdager litt korrupsjon på andre disker når du bygger opp raidet igjen
<RoyK> nei...
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> for å legge inn den patchen som er skrevet i linken du postet, må man da bygge hele kernelen på nytt?
<RoyK> ja. søkte på launchpad, men fant ikke bøggen, så posta den til bug #1364091
<lubotu3> bug 1364091 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Possible RAID-6 corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364091
<qwebirc58544> takk RoyK og Malinux  :) serveren er oppe igjen nå, men da vet jeg :D
<RoyK> :)
<Malinux> qwebirc58544: gooodie :D
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-07
<Aeyoun> Har noen bruk for et AMD R7850 (1GB)? Har ett til overs om noen i Oslo vil ha det.
<Aeyoun> Gis bort gratis til Linux-bruk. ;-)
<Mathias> low-end, mid-end eller high-end? :p
<Aeyoun> Mathias: det er lower high-end av 2 år siden.
<Malinux> vil det si at det er lower mid-end av nåsiden?
<Mathias> eller høyere low-end
<Malinux> hehe ja  :)
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Eeehm. Jeg er sikker på at du finner reviews og greier om du faktisk vil vurdere kortet.
<RoyK> lower bottom
<RoyK> eller kanskje ikke ;)
<RoyK> lavere toppklasse - høres fint ut :D
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-01
<AndyOslo> Og slik går no dagan :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-04
<AndyOslo> Er det noe liv her i dag?
<Mathias> mja
<Mathias> kanskje
<AndyOslo> Mathias: Så litt livløst ut....
<Mathias> *hente intravenøs kaffe*
<AndyOslo> Haha
<AndyOslo> GÃ¥r for Powerking jeg.....
<shazzr> Ubuntu Mate altså....går unna i svingene må jeg si. #nyinstallert
<Mathias> Malinux: er du på nett igjen? :o
<Malinux> Mathias: ja :p
<Mathias> ;o
<Malinux> ja, har vært uten nett i noen dager. Samme med strøm, osv.
<Malinux> herlig
<Malinux> men det fantes papir og penn, så skrev litt i stedet.
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-05
<catopett> Noen som har erfaring med pybombs?
